# Help - salpingo oophorectomy



## daniel (Mar 19, 2008)

I have two questions.


How would you code these statements on a fee ticket.

1) exploratory laparotomy with right salpingo oophorectomy

2) exploratory laparotomy left & right oophorectomy



still new to obgyn. I got cpt 59120


----------



## carafry (Mar 19, 2008)

To code correctly, you need to know why they are doing exploration and what the findings were that led to the removal of the ovaries and tubes.  59120 is for treatment of ectopic pregnancy so unless ectopic pregnancy is the diagnosis, it is probably not the code you are looking for.  Look at code 58661 - Laparoscopy, surgical; with removal of adnexal structures.  Hope that helps.  Good luck!


----------



## amjordan (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, it is necessary to know the diagnosis to accurately code this scenario.  However, you state that a laparotomy was done, which is an open procedure and not a scope.  I believe as long as this wasn't for an ectopic, the code you need to start with is 58940 - Oophorectomy, partial or total, unilateral or bilateral.


----------



## daniel (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank You, to all who responded. 

Daniel CPC


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Mar 21, 2008)

*Help*

I think it's this
58661-RT
58940-59


----------



## bigredcag (May 5, 2008)

Iagree with angela.  If this is for an eptopic it and an adominal(lapartomy) approach it would be 59120 but not for an eptopic it wouldbe the 58940.


----------



## dylanmiranda (Nov 30, 2011)

*jen*

was needing some help with these procedures  Diagnostic laparaoscopy, laprarotomy with right salpingo-oophorectomy.


----------



## DCOMEDY1 (Jul 19, 2013)

amjordan said:


> Yes, it is necessary to know the diagnosis to accurately code this scenario.  However, you state that a laparotomy was done, which is an open procedure and not a scope.  I believe as long as this wasn't for an ectopic, the code you need to start with is 58940 - Oophorectomy, partial or total, unilateral or bilateral.


Dear Angela,

I am not a certified coder, so I'm reaching out.  Referencing the question about Exploratory Laparotomy with Left Salpingo-oophorectomy.  The reason for the Exploratory Laparotomy was due to fever of unkown origin and pelvic pain.  Upon exploration, patient was found to have a pelvic mass (pelvic abscess) for which a left salpingo-oophorectomy was performed.  So, wouldn't this be coded as 49000-22 (it was a mess in there) at No Charge and 58720 Salpingo-oophorectomy, complete or partial, unilateral or bilateral (separate procedure) with the charge?


----------

